# Moebius Pre-Orders



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Saw something odd while browsing houseofhobbies.com (in Burbank, CA). In Moebius' pre-order section, there were listings for Stingray Atomic Submarine and BSG Mk II Viper. I've haven't heard any rumors here about either kit from any company, let alone Moebius.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

BrianM said:


> Saw something odd while browsing houseofhobbies.com (in Burbank, CA). In Moebius' pre-order section, there were listings for Stingray Atomic Submarine and BSG Mk II Viper. I've haven't heard any rumors here about either kit from any company, let alone Moebius.


No price on the Viper, and the Stingray sub is listed as a "reissue". Hmm...


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Standby for Action!


Max Bryant


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Last time I was at House of Hobbies in Burbank, they had the Doyusha Stingrays in stock. MkII Viper, not sure where that came from!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

It's crazy! If these models were actually coming out, then I'm sure we would have heard about them by now.

Those guys at Burbank HOH even gave those listings "official" Moebius numbering:

Stingray MOE3401

MkII Viper MOE912

Somebody oughta' tell those jokers that April Fools was over a month ago.

A Stingray and MkII Viper...man, if only...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It would be great if it was true-
Stingray- a Gerry Anderson property. If rights are available to produce kits there will be a new golden age!
MkII Viper- NuBSG property. If rights are available to produce kits there are a great set of models only available as GArage kits which deserve Styrene!

.


----------



## zillakilla (Apr 23, 2009)

Stingray?..hmmm...wouldn't mind a mechanical fish..


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Stingray- a Gerry Anderson property. If rights are available...
Thunderbirds - 1/2/3/4/5
Space 1999 - Eagle/Hawk
UFO - Skydiver/S.I.D./Mobiles
Fireball XL5 - XL5/Launcher
Captain Scarlet - SPV/MEV/Saloon/Angel/Skybase

just off the top of my head now....


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

The BSG Viper was just reissued by Revell. I find it hard to believe Moebius is doing one right now. 

The Stingray is listed on Megahobby's website as a kit by Lee Models, number LEE3402, only one number higher than the listed Moebius one at Burbank's website.

I'll believe it only if Moebius announces it and not before.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll just wait and see what happens. If it is not true then the Mods will be by shortly to say so I'm sure. It is just a lot of fun potential if it was true...

BTW- If I recall correctly the Revell repops are of the TOS series Galactica which is a totally different franchise than the newer reimagined series.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

see post #4


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sadly it appears that the website www.houseofhobbies.com just got things wrong.
http://houseofhobbies.com/moebiusmodels.html

Sigh- it was nice while it lasted...

.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> see post #4


Thats what I was thinkin...


----------



## stunttunneler (May 8, 2009)

Cultie is super reliable on pre orders. He's a credit to the business.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I really like the listing of Von Franco's Eye Gone Wild - I hope we will be seeing that one soon


----------

